# Further Confusion! Who's going?



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

Didn't see a thread of this kind, so I thought I'd make one.

Just a general raise of paws, who all is going to FC?

And, just for flavor, some specific questions:
1) Anyone going to plan on attending _The Eye of Argon_?
2) Anyone going who is a table top gamer and would be interested in either some RPG stuffs (IronClaw or D&D or whatever ^^) or euro-board game stuffs (Like Catan or Pirates Cove or Shadows over Camelot)?


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm attending for 2 days and I'm planning to just run around incognito and have fun  

See ya there!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be there. If you see a 50-ish guy in a kilt, that will be me, having fun.

Just mention you're from Fur Affinity if ya say hi.

Kellan


----------



## Moka (Jan 14, 2009)

*Raises paw*

I'll be there. It'll be my first furry con, and I'm rather excited.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm going. And yes to the Eye of Argon question. Just about every time I go to a con where a reading of it is going to happen, my mental note about joining in fails to stick.


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 14, 2009)

Dayken said:


> I'm going. And yes to the Eye of Argon question. Just about every time I go to a con where a reading of it is going to happen, my mental note about joining in fails to stick.


...If I meet you before hand, I'll be sure to bug you about it. ^^


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jan 14, 2009)

I will be there and it shall be my fist con.

I will most likely just be hanging out with my friends most of the time and doing what ever there is to do there.

IF anyone sees me feel free to say hi if you want, my con badge should look like my avy with the name Koda on it.

Hope everyone has fun ^ ^ .


----------



## Skulldog (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be there, but generally don't get away from my Dealer's table to do much during the daytime activities. It's it's own sort of fun I guess.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was thinking about going to that writing panel, so maybe I will see you there.


----------



## conejo (Jan 16, 2009)

myself and a few friends.

i dont know about other photoshoots but i found out about these:

http://community.livejournal.com/furcon/355155.html
a rabbit/roo shoot which ill be in friday

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/575889/#cid:4681128
a roo shoot 

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/589892/
furrhappens shoot

any others?


----------



## Skailar (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be there, chillin' at my dealer's table drawing in sketchbooks.  There are a few art panels I'd like to go to, though.  Anyway, if you see me, feel free to say hello!  I like meeting new people.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be there.

>.>

But the OP already knew that n.n


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 28, 2009)

When you are there, remember us poor wretches who stayed home (for various reasons). And do have fun for us.


----------



## Moka (Jan 29, 2009)

Eerie, you know the convention is already over, right. :'(

Seriously though, it was *awesome*. I honestly can't remember the last time I had such a great time.

*hugs everyone*


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

I missed 09' but hopefully I will have time next year. My parents live 5 minutes away so I don't have to worry about getting a room, although anything can happen hehe. The problem is Friday and Monday classes.... college isn't like high school, missing a class puts you in the shi*hole.


----------



## Moka (Feb 8, 2009)

trigger_wolf said:


> I missed 09' but hopefully I will have time next year. My parents live 5 minutes away so I don't have to worry about getting a room, although anything can happen hehe. The problem is Friday and Monday classes.... college isn't like high school, missing a class puts you in the shi*hole.



*nods*

But at the same time, nobody's going to give you a hard time for missing class either. Just get somebody to take good notes for you and get any homework done well ahead of time.


----------

